# Rechtsfrage zum Vertragabschluss von Minderjährigen & unter Angabe von falschen Daten



## joonasch (26 Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 

mein mindejähriger Bruder hat auf lebenserwartung.de einen "Lebenserwartungs-Test" abgeschlossen.
Bei der Anmeldung gab er eine falsche Wohnadresse sowie Geburtstdatum ein. Nur seine Email-Adresse war richtig.
Heute kam per Mail die Mahnung von der Betreiberfirma mit einer Zahlungaufforderung in Höhe von 33,- Eur.

Habe eben bei der Betreiberfirma von lebenserwartung.de angerufen und den Fall geschildert.
Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass ich zur Zahlung verpflichtet bin, auch wenn der Vertrag von einem minderjährgen sowie unter Angabe von falschen Daten abgeschlossen wurde.
Ich konfrontierte ihn dann damit, dass dann ja praktisch jedes kleine Kind diesen Vertrag mit irgendwelchen Daten abschließen könnte.
Seine Antwort darauf war, dass mein Bruder dann angeblich durch die falschen Angaben gegen so ein Datenschutzgesetzt verstoßen hat....

Meine eigentliche Frage ist, wie es mit der Rechtslage aussieht, wenn Minderjährige einen Vertrag per Internet sowie unter falschen Abgaben abschließen.

Wie soll ich nun wetier vorgehen?

Vielen Dank,
Gruss Jonas


----------



## BenTigger (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rechtsfrage zum Vertragabschluss von Minderjährigen & unter Angabe von falschen D*

Einfach mal Hier weiterlesen. (das blaue Hier anklicken)


----------



## SEP (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rechtsfrage zum Vertragabschluss von Minderjährigen & unter Angabe von falschen D*



joonasch schrieb:


> Wie soll ich nun wetier vorgehen?
> 
> Vielen Dank,
> Gruss Jonas


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung. Thread daher geschlossen.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

